# Persian names please!!!



## parisa

Hi there!
I need help with super original names for my baby. Since I have no idea what the baby's sex is, I need boys and girls names. I am only 3 months along, but I know this will take me a long time, so I am starting now!
I want very original names please, they have to be Persian , but still easy to pronounce. I don't want the usual Mahsa, Tanaz, Sanaz, Darya and etc.... names. I want names that nobody else has and is different, yet meaningful.
For example I kinda like: Manelli for girl and also Anayis also for girl.
These are just examples of the kinda names I am looking for.
By the way, do u like these names?
Pls help me out since I have no one else to help me, I feel all alone .........no support in anything. Husband is great, but still useless......
Thank you so much ladies!

Parisa


----------



## Wishing_well

I have no knowledge of Persian names, but Anayis sounds lovely!


----------



## parisa

ooooh.....thank you so much! I know...I love it too! It sounds magical......
Congrats on ur pregnancy.


----------



## bobsiesgal

some Persian names I find quite pretty are:
Girls: Neda, Pegah, Essie, Jasmine, Nasreen and Layla 
Boys: Caspar, Ali, Darius, Jamshid and Cy 

My fiance is Iranian, so will also be looking out for Persian names when we get round to having a baby. The names you have mentioned are also very nice.


----------



## parisa

bobsiesgal said:


> some Persian names I find quite pretty are:
> Girls: Neda, Pegah, Essie, Jasmine, Nasreen and Layla
> Boys: Caspar, Ali, Darius, Jamshid and Cy
> 
> My fiance is Iranian, so will also be looking out for Persian names when we get round to having a baby. The names you have mentioned are also very nice.

I cannot believe u actually mentioned the name Darius.......because last night my hubby and I were talking about boy names, and we both loved the name Darius. Thank you so much for your input!
Your fiance is Persian? Well, let me tell u that u could have not made a better choice in a partner. Persians are super family oriented people and I am sure u guys will be super happy together.......All the best and hope u have a house full of healthy kids running around at the right time.

Love,
Parisa


----------



## keepthefaithx

your name parisa is beautiful. not sure about persian names. but if you go to babynames.com im sure you can search perisian names. or type it in google

xo


----------



## Quackquack99

I have an iranian friend and she's called dorna and her sister is called nalin


----------



## parisa

I cannot believe u wrote Dorna. We were having dineer tonight and my hubby told my mom that he likes the name Dorna .....haha...weird.
We just may use that name! Thanks!


----------



## mattison

I am not Persian, so I apologize of these are not what they say they are. I know the web can be incorrect! But I found these:

GIRL-
Pari
Ara
Azita
Ava
Bita
Darya
Neda
Mona
Mitra
Mina
Mehri
Mahta
Leili
Lili
Kiana
Vida
Tala

BOY-
Arman
Faraz
Arya
Aryo
Navid
Kian
Keyvan
Salar
Sam

(had a harder time with boys)

I think I read that Nadia was Persian. If so, I think that is a really beautiful girl name!

:flower:


----------



## parisa

Oh my God!
I cannot believe u actually troubled urself as to go online and find me names.
That really touched me....specially becuz ur not even Persian!
Why can't I actually have more friends as sweet as you?
Anyways, I was pretty surprised that u mentioned Nadia, becuz that is my hubby's fav name if we have a girl......and I may just name her Nadia.
It sounds great and being here in Canada, it is easy enough to pronounce.
Thank you so much for being so damn sweet!
Is there anything that I can help out with? By the way, I am an Early Childhood Educator......so if u have preschoolers and u need advice or anything......I don't promise that I know everything....but I know some things.
I am also a great listener if u ever need someone to talk to weather its through e-mail...here ...or anywhere.

Thank you so much for being so sweet.

Kisses,
Parisa


----------



## parisa

By the way, what an amazingly beautiful boy u have! Congrats!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love leili, how cute!

Leili Vida xo


----------

